# Share your day October 2013



## TICA (Oct 1, 2013)

And here we are in October.  Leaves are falling off the trees in the front yard, rain is coming in and temps are slowly dropping although we have broken records for it being so warm this late in the year.  

Stacked two cords of wood recently and put the tarps on it yesterday.     

Think I'm going to stay home today and do some housework.  I'm in a puttering mood.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 1, 2013)

_I find it hard to believe we are in the 10th month already, where has the year gone?_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Official opening of the bushfire season today.  Heard there's already been over 1,000 callouts through September so they may have to rejig that date.  Gonna be an exciting summer I think.

Wild weather warnings all day on the radio, severe storms and gale force winds, but they've all missed us up far, still dry as and hardly a breeze.  I think lower down the coast copped some though.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, here it is October already...and I don't have the covers on the gutters yet.  I meant to have them ordered before now....the gutters are still stopped up from last fall's leaves.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> The minutes and seconds in a 24 hour period have not changed since we were children.  I sure don't know where the time gets off to.  Time flies, even on a slow day for me.  I've been up since 4:30 AM, yet here it is, "already" 7:30 AM



"I resemble that remark"  .hehe ... 
I know what you mean,  I often wonder now, how I would do with a heavy schedule .. just not in the cards to get a dozen things going on any given day anymore, since  I spin my wheels most of the time.
But having beautiful weather here since fall got here,  it does inspire me to take care of putting things away outside, and that's a good thing.  
It will be back to inside cleaning when a cold front comes this weekend.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 1, 2013)

Now begins the *Official SifuPhil Depression Season*, which lasts from October 1[SUP]st[/SUP] to January 1[SUP]st[/SUP].

Most of my now-deceased family was born in the fall, I recall with horror all the married-life family gatherings I had to attend, I despise holidays and the only one that I ever DID like - Halloween - has been pre-empted by a bunch of stupid adults who think it's clever to dress up as a condom or a pack of cigarettes. 

That's why, coincidentally, the period of time between October 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and January 1[SUP]st[/SUP] is *also* the high point of the *Philstivus Season*, a time for drinking, drugging and associating with ladies of dubious virtue.




See y'all in January!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been lovin' the cool crisp air of autumn, I always love watching the leaves blow around as nature prepares for winter.  Yesterday I pulled some weeds, and took the old tarp off the little woodpile we have, those things just disintegrate after a year or so in the sun and weather.  Probably will try without one for awhile, although I have a new one waiting in the garage.

Still have to get out the ladder and clean out the gutters, luckily it's a ranch style house.  We have a lot of big pine needles along with the leaves from the city trees.  Today, it's a little more yard clean-up before the cold/snow comes.  Last winter was mild, they say that this winter is supposed to be extra cold.

First we take our walk in the park with the furkid.  The older he gets, the more clingy.  He's big, around 60 pounds, and lays at the foot of the bed, my side of course.  Well, last night, his whole body was next to mine, between me and hubby.  I had to be his inner 'spoon' all night, as I couldn't roll over on my right side at all, no place for my knees.  Around 2:30, the cat came up on my pillow and put his arm around my neck, nice and comfy for his nap with mom.  I sighed and growned a bit, because I had even less room to move.  Hubby put a small light on and couldn't help laughing at the situation.  We both were joking that the photo would be a hit on the internet, lol.

Time definitely seems to fly by as we age, can't believe it!  As a kid, a year would take forever, like from Christmas to Christmas...now, turn around and another year is gone forever.  ld:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Oct 1, 2013)

2nd October, a big welcome to the warm sunny days, The daffs have finished flowering, always sorry to see them go, all my Spring blubs have come through, Spraxias, tulips, Iris', snow drops. My fav. azalea, coconut ice, is in full bloom. 
With this warmer weather comes the grass, the lawnmower comes out more often. 
Daylight saving has started.


----------



## nan (Oct 1, 2013)

Your garden sounds lovely Fern, we have the Lilac and Rock rose, Photinia and Dasie bushes in flower at the moment, sogarden is looking colourful at the moment.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea ! visitor on the way, turbo tidy time folks, talk later.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 1, 2013)

_Don't worry about cleaning up Di, he wuvs ya just the way you are, besides if you put a sign up that says *This house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it, * that will cover you  I won't be around much as off to the Doctor to find out why i have been suffering from dizziness for the past week_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2013)

Hope it nothing too serious Jilly, maybe something with the inner ear?  Good luck at the doc, hope they can help.


----------



## Anne (Oct 1, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I keep hearing the same thing
> 
> I have only seen two legitimate Wooly Bears so far.  Both of them were both a creamy rich pumpkin color.  One had a tiny tip of black on one end and the other didn't have any black.
> 
> ...



I thought the brown area was what predicted snow or cold??  At least that's what we've heard.

*Jillaroo,*​  good luck at the dr; hope it's just a cold or something.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2013)

Di, keep a supply of Get Well cards to spread around for visitors to see.
You'll get lots of sympathy plus they'll be keen to help you out.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for those tips.  I had the old 'poor me, I've had a couple of bad days' spiel ready but got the place in order in time so didn't need to use it. 


He came bearing a very welcome gift.  Guess what I desperately needed but couldn't buy, even in the Woopi supermarket?  
A new, non-stick egg lifter/pancake flipper!  
You'd think that was a pretty simple implement to access but nope, not around here.  I sent him an email to pick one up if saw any down there and sure enough, now have an absolute ripper.  The old one was a spare 1970's vintage with a steel handle and the lifter part was wobbling about and ready to fall off.  I'd be out of business in the cooking department without that particular tool of trade...  soooo grateful for him remembering it.  But as he was the one who broke my old favourite one it's only fair I guess.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, just finished my nature lesson for the day, I now know what the hell a wooly bear is.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

A hairy grub ?


----------



## TICA (Oct 2, 2013)

Rain stopped and sun is shining!!!   Picked up groceries for Mom this morning, did her banking and had a quick visit.  The leaves are all red and orange so it was a great drive home, I just love this time of year.   My daughter is going to Toronto tonight for a concert and to spend some a few days with my son, so I'll be alone for the next few days.  The critters and I shall have a lovely time and I'm hoping the weather stays good.   

Can't believe it is Wednesday already.   Funny how time dragged when I was working and now it just speeds by.   I had to google wooly bear too.   I thought you were talking about an actual bear......


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

Storm out of the Gulf of Alaska that sent a tornado into Washington has given us overhead waves at long last.  Yea!


----------



## Anne (Oct 2, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Yep, the depth of color of the brown, plus how big the black stripes are.
> 
> According to the two I saw, my area shouldn't have a winter but it's early.   I THINK it's what they look like in November that is the indicator.
> 
> ...



Poor horses!!   I agree that we're going to have a cold Winter this year.   As far as the wooly bears, I did see some solid white caterpillars this year; eating my morning glories.   From what I read, there are a lot of them, but they may not be the same family.   They sure were pretty, tho.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 3, 2013)

It's October already !!!!!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

As a child I didn't differentiate between caterpillars and grubs. I still use grub for hairy caterpillars.
I always found them to be rather fascinating.

We were wary of them though and ones like these were called spitfires.


----------



## TICA (Oct 3, 2013)

Another beautiful day here.   Washing the dog blankets, heading for the barn this afternoon - hoping I have the energy to hop on for a ride, then an early dinner with the barn owner.

Did I tell ya how much I love being retired!!  nthego:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> It's October already !!!!!!!



It's October!  Already?


----------



## TICA (Oct 4, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *TICA*, check for bot eggs.  My horses are polluted this year; last year was fairly light.  Pull the lower cheek & jowel hair back and check there, as well.  "Throat Bots" lay self-migrating eggs in that area.  They are hard to get off so I smother the ones I can't pull/scrape off with some sort of ointment.  Antibiotic, hemorrhoid ointment, and I run a thick line of that ointment along the corners of the horse's mouth in the hopes of further stopping the migration process.



No bot eggs, we only had a few this year.  Only picked off 3 total for all 11 horses boarded there so feeling pretty lucky.    Groomed both horses and didn't ride.  It was really nice out, but I don't ride when no one is around for safety reasons.  By the time I finished grooming, my friend showed up so we turned the horses out into the paster and went to a lovely little pub in the next town and had dinner.

Another nice day here so have some errands to do and then not sure what the day will bring.


----------



## TICA (Oct 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> It's October!  Already?



Have you got that bike put together yet?????   I'm waiting to hear how your first ride goes!!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 4, 2013)

THINKS:  Glad I don't have a horse or a bike ......


----------



## Katybug (Oct 4, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Don't worry about cleaning up Di, he wuvs ya just the way you are, besides if you put a sign up that says *This house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it, * that will cover you  I won't be around much as off to the Doctor to find out why i have been suffering from dizziness for the past week_



*Please give us an update on this, Jill.  I have Vertigo from time to time and it's a real bugger to deal with and nothing to do for it but wait for it to go away.  We'll be thinking about you, and with any luck doc will have you back in good working order shortly.  I know it's very concerning, so keep us posted.
*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 4, 2013)

I have most of the day free 'til I pick up lil guy (Jordan) that I nanny for from school at 3:00.  My g'daughter, 17, is with me and we're doing a girls day and then we're joining Jordan's mom for an Italian dinner at our favorite restaurant this evening.  

IHOP is on our agenda for brunch....no cooking, no dishwashing today.  That's a good day for me....eating out with people I love. I've come to realize that everything I truly enjoy somehow involves food....sigh.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 4, 2013)

> I've come to realize that everything I truly enjoy somehow involves food....sigh.....



You too eh Katy?


----------



## That Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

TICA said:


> Have you got that bike put together yet?????   I'm waiting to hear how your first ride goes!!



Picked up the bike from the shop last Sunday.  Knees didn't want to ride but was able to coast down to the main road (my favorite part of bike riding . . . !) and pedal some of the way back but had to walk it up hill which knees didn't like, either.  Hopefully, things will slowly improve as they usually do and I'll be able to ride further and further . . .    Wheeeeeee.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Picked up the bike from the shop last Sunday.  Knees didn't want to ride but was able to coast down to the main road (my favorite part of bike riding . . . !) and pedal some of the way back but had to walk it up hill which knees didn't like, either.  Hopefully, things will slowly improve as they usually do and I'll be able to ride further and further . . .    Wheeeeeee.....



Riding uphill is the worst TG, I'd much rather walk.  My bike is still on the porch, waiting for me go get my arse in gear, but I've mostly been walking instead.  The last time I used it, the gear chain popped off when I changed gears.  So I was going uphill in low gear, having to stand...worked some muscles I never knew existed.   Things will improve for sure, they recommend exercise bikes for people with knee problems and injuries.  It builds up the muscles surrounding the knees for more support.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 4, 2013)

33 years ago, at this very moment, brand-new hubby was utterly exhausted. (Poor guy spent the whole night going back and forth over if he should go to California or down to the church to join me to get married.) We cut out of the reception early, and got to the bridal suite. He napped, while I got to watch the important game I feared I'd miss, because of the wedding. (Thank God for a rain delay in Montreal that day.) I behaved, but I knew this was the day the Phillies would clinch the division. Well, I behaved, until Michael Jack Schmidt hammered in his 50th home run (and last home run) of the year to win the game. I whooped, hubby woke up, and then my hunger returned. (I wasn't hungry for a full day. I'm usually hungry every hour. lol) We went out to eat.

Throughout our honeymoon, we listened to other division winners fight for their berths at the World Series, except the next night. The next night, we stopped off in Mananas, Virginia (Bull Run, for those who know it as a Civil War battle), and joined some guys in a small bar to watch the other important game--Eagles against the Redskins.

We whooped when the Eagles scored a touchdown, and had a bunch of guys look at us in surprise. (I thought I should have still been wearing my wedding gown, for less chances of getting killed for rooting for the "wrong team," but one of those guys laughed, thanked us for agreeing, and then "in-your-face" to his buddies, while he joined us in rooting for the Eagles.)

We returned from our honeymoon in time to watch the Phillies win the World Series. The following January, the Eagles went to the Super Bowl. (One of two times they went, but they've never won--the Super Bowl. They have won the championship once when I was very little. lol)

Memories of a wonderful beginning of a fantastic marriage and a wonderful honeymoon....why? What did you do in your honeymoon, if your sports team wasn't winning? 

33 years ago, at this moment, we arrived in our honeymoon suite.

(Earlier today, hubby played "our song"--Babe by Styx.)


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 4, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Don't worry about cleaning up Di, he wuvs ya just the way you are, besides if you put a sign up that says *This house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it, * that will cover you  I won't be around much as off to the Doctor to find out why i have been suffering from dizziness for the past week_



I have a sign at my front door. "My other house is clean." (I don't have another house. lo)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations Atwhatcost, and Happy Anniversary! :heart:We spent our honeymoon (37 years ago), camping at Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 4, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> I have a sign at my front door. "My other house is clean." (I don't have another house. lo)



Ding Ding Ding !!!   

Definitely gonna make one of those!:lofl:


----------



## Anne (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations, Atwhatcost!!!!  Hope you had a Happy Day!!!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)

Coasted down to the main road like a bat outta hell on the bike (I am such a fool) to get the mail and pedaled back until it got steep.  Tried to watch some college football on the tube but it's just too nice a day to be indoors . . . well, I am now aren't I....

AND congratulations on the anniversary (at what cost?), atwhatcost!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Coasted down to the main road like a bat outta hell on the bike (I am such a fool) to get the mail and pedaled back until it got steep.  Tried to watch some college football on the tube but it's just too nice a day to be indoors . . . well, I am now aren't I....



Glad you're having fun on your bike TG...when I coast I'm always riding the brakes, bit wimpy on my part, lol.  I have to make it out at least one day this week on my bike, the autumn weather is wonderful...not too hot at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

Today was football Sunday, so hubby was watching the games, and the Broncos won, so all is well.   I did a load of laundry, a touch of housework, and took a late afternoon walk at the dog park all by my lonesome.  My furkid goes every day during the week, I let his weary bones rest on the weekends.  Here's a few dogs having a good time...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice picture SeaBreeze.  I'm also loving outdoor activities now that weather is nice down here.  Makes you feel good and the walks are fun when it's cool.

Had and up and down weekend of football ... loved the NCAAF on Saturday ... so many great games.  Enjoyed Sunday football -  until Sunday night!  GADS.. the local team needs to turn in their uniforms and find a new occupation ASAP. They're toast for 2013.
I was at the last game in Candlestick Park on January 1, 2006 .. same result, but much better game, although it rained that day during the game.  Went to it with my fanatic sister and two nephews who live in San Francisco.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm going to Fort Smith today to meet with some old high school friends. Some I haven't seen in years, 

Saturday I cut down a nearly dead oak tree. Having trouble with the chainsaw so taking it to the shop today. Then tried to start the wood splitter and couldn't keep it running so took it to the shop yesterday.

#@%$&% machinery!!!  :aargh:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I'm going to Fort Smith today to meet with some old high school friends. Some I haven't seen in years,


That is really special.  I'm sure you will enjoy that meeting.
I've been in contact with old high school classmates lately too, as they have been planning a reunion.  
So _strange_ to have conversations with people that I haven't talked to in decades!


----------



## TICA (Oct 8, 2013)

Hope your reunion was a good one rkunsaw!   Got up this morning to heavy rain but now it is sunny and warm and good for my soul.

Dropped in on my Mom this morning for quick visit then had lunch with a friend, cast my vote for our provincial election and now am doing some laundry.    Trying to keep busy today as I haven't really done anything since the weekend.  

Trying to arrange for a wood chipper rental to clean up the mess made when I had some trees taken down and hope to get at least of a bit of the mess gone by the weekend.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 8, 2013)

It's a great day, in that I have the afternoon off and a bonus day off tomorrow.  I'm going to relax and do absolutely nothing, a rarity for me.  As a birthday present that I asked for, my daughter is coming to clean my condo tomorrow morning.  I'd far rather have something like that than a gift.  I can't wait!

What I need to do is put away my summer clothes and bring out my heavier clothes that I have packed away in trunks, a project I despise.  But I'm adapting Scarlett O'Hara's attitude about that and will worry about that tomorrow.....or next month.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck with the bi-annual Changing of the Clothes Ritual!

I'm a happy camper today - the mailman delivered the antique safety razor I bought on eBay! 

Yeah, I know ... weird. But I've been using these modern double- and triple-edged plastic pieces of garbage for a while now and I was getting tired of it, especially after I wrote an article about safety razors being sold on TV. I recalled how I used to use an antique Gillette safety (double-edge) razor that I had bought at a flea market many moons ago and how great the shave was.

Well, I gave that razor to my son, who loves it so much I felt I shouldn't try to sneak ninja-style into his Georgia house and steal it back. I don't go to flea markets anymore, but there's always Amazon and eBay. After bidding unsuccessfully on a couple of oldies I finally won a mint-condition *Gillette Super Speed Flare Tip* manufactured in *1957*, a year before I was born. 

This guy was a collector and made sure this 56-year-old razor positively _gleamed_. He even sent instructions on maintenance chores - cleaning it in dish-washing detergent, using a soft-bristled brush to wipe it out, lubricating the door hinges with mineral oil ... I can appreciate OCD in _others_ as much as I do in myself!

I'm so thrilled - I just got back from walking a few miles to the store that carries double-edged blades and bought out their supply. Tonight I'll be locking the bathroom door, lighting the sandalwood incense and the Manly Scent aromatherapy candles, put on some Barry White LPs and get reacquainted with my long-lost love ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 8, 2013)

Ya shoulda said Phil!  I think I have my Dad's old shaving gear in a box somewhere. But it hasn't seen daylight since 1975 so it wouldn't be in 'gleaming' condition.



As an eBay addict and collector of nostalgiabillia I can understand your delight in that mail delivery.  Enjoy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Ya shoulda said Phil!  I think I have my Dad's old shaving gear in a box somewhere. But it hasn't seen daylight since 1975 so it wouldn't be in 'gleaming' condition.



That's okay - I appreciate the thought. I'm supposed to be a function-over-form kinda' guy, but I have to admit it's nice to be able to have both. 



> As an eBay addict and collector of nostalgiabillia I can understand your delight in that mail delivery.  Enjoy!



Uff-dah! Back when I had my schools I think I bought out eBay's entire Chinese section. I spent thousands on stuff like antique wall scrolls and fancy artwork. 

Now it's all dust in the wind.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 9, 2013)

Mowing yesterday and stopped to move the boat and canoe into the water  so I could mow close to the lake. I got the boat moved, turned the canoe  over and was pushing it toward the water when my foot slipped out from  under me. I fell on my side right across the edge of the canoe. My ribs  are so sore I can hardly move. 

I took my chainsaw to Fort Smith  Monday to get it worked on and now I have to drive back to town to get  it. I guess I'll be able to drive okay, but I don't think I'll be using  the saw for a while.

Phil that's the kind of razor I've always used. I have two or three of them. Of course I only shave my neck area a couple of times a month. 
Larry


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, I am ... exasperated? Despaired? Caught upon the horns of a dilemma? 

I submitted an article last night to an online magazine located in Missouri. Now, I don't know much about Missouri other than they used to have a battleship named after them and its nickname was "Big Mo". 

I certainly have no knowledge of the average reading comprehension levels of its residents.

But when the editor let me know that my writing, while "brilliant", was at too high of a reading-level I had to investigate. To be fair, the target audience is lower-to-middle-class working folk.

I ran my article (a satire piece) through an online analyzer that gives a rough estimate of what grade level your article is at. It reported that my piece was at a 10th grade level. The editor had suggested that I either rework the piece or submit another, and rather than play Scrabble with my masterpiece I decided to whip up another one.

This one tested at 6th grade level, which I hope is good enough, otherwise I'm going to have to do a Dr. Seuss-style article ... 

"One Mo, Two Mo, Red Mo, Blue Mo ... " 

BTW: I just ran this post through the analyzer and it gave me a 48% readability score (the higher the better) and a 7th-grade level, for what that's worth.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

Have I ever just given that link a workout! 



Bookmarked !!  Thank you.  



Best my offerings graded was 6th but readability hovered around the 60 mark so that'll do I guess.

To be honest I'm still not sure what they and how they score.  But, we have to write for the reader unless it's in a diary. 




... I've just remembered, I joined a writer's forum once.  Now if only I could remember what it was, and what my username and password were ....


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry you've had a bad day Rky, hope you've got some nice smooooth medication to take?


----------



## TICA (Oct 9, 2013)

Going to the Fall Fair tonight!   Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!   Lots of horses, big and small, cows, chickens, dog shows, the works.

This is a 5 day Agriculture fair that is held here every year.  I'm more than excited as this summer has been one of sickness and unexpected deaths for my family so I'm hoping
the smell of farm animal pulls me out of my funk.  I can smell that lovely horse smell whenever I want, but I love all the rest of it too.   I know - some of you won't agree but that's OK.

Hope your ribs are better Rky!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_Hope you have a great time at the fair Tica, i would love to be there too, something about all the animals and the people makes for a fun day or night_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2013)

Rkunsaw, hope your ribs heal quickly and your injury isn't too serious...I'm sure it hurts more if you breathe hard or cough. :love_heart:  TICA, hope you have a ball at the fair and enjoy all the wonderful animals there!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Mowing yesterday and stopped to move the boat and canoe into the water  so I could mow close to the lake. I got the boat moved, turned the canoe  over and was pushing it toward the water when my foot slipped out from  under me. I fell on my side right across the edge of the canoe. My ribs  are so sore I can hardly move.
> 
> I took my chainsaw to Fort Smith  Monday to get it worked on and now I have to drive back to town to get  it. I guess I'll be able to drive okay, but I don't think I'll be using  the saw for a while.
> 
> ...



How are you doing, RK?  Fractured, stressed, whatever happens to get us into sore ribs mode is no fun at all.  You know they don't heal overnight, but hopefully by the weekend you'll be moving more easily. I feel bad for you knowing you're so active and does this mean you may get to skip your day to cook? (wink!)  Wishing you well....


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_I missed that post of Rkunsaw's, i do hope your ribs are only bruised and not broken just take it easy for a few days._


----------



## Anne (Oct 9, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I am ... exasperated? Despaired? Caught upon the horns of a dilemma?
> 
> I submitted an article last night to an online magazine located in Missouri. Now, I don't know much about Missouri other than they used to have a battleship named after them and its nickname was "Big Mo".
> 
> ...



Hmm; say what, Phil??!  I'm in MO; don't see that anyone (that I've met) is not a good reader, but then, what do I know.   I do remember hearing years ago that employers in the South were happy to see people who have relocated from another area, as they were 'usually' better educated.  Although...there is a lot of poverty-stricken areas, and some don't get a chance to attend college.  There are families who still live in very run-down places for generations, and never seem to get out for a better life.  I guess if it's all you know, you just accept the circumstances and live with it.  It's hard to see the girls marry right out of high school and never really know anything else before that.
I'm sure it's the same everywhere; just that we don't always 'see' it.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 10, 2013)

Phil:  _I ran my article (a satire piece) through an _online analyzer_ that gives a rough estimate of what grade level your article is at. It reported that my piece was at a 10th grade level. The editor had suggested that I either rework the piece or submit another, and rather than play Scrabble with my masterpiece I decided to whip up another one._

_This one tested at 6th grade level, which I hope is good enough, otherwise I'm going to have to do a Dr. Seuss-style article ... _

_"One Mo, Two Mo, Red Mo, Blue Mo ... " 

*It has to be very frustrating determining the exact level they're looking for, but the idea of having to resort to Dr. Seuss-style is hilarious.  Good luck!*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 10, 2013)

Anne said:


> Hmm; say what, Phil??!  I'm in MO; don't see that anyone (that I've met) is not a good reader, but then, what do I know.   I do remember hearing years ago that employers in the South were happy to see people who have relocated from another area, as they were 'usually' better educated.  Although...there is a lot of poverty-stricken areas, and some don't get a chance to attend college.  There are families who still live in very run-down places for generations, and never seem to get out for a better life.  I guess if it's all you know, you just accept the circumstances and live with it.  It's hard to see the girls marry right out of high school and never really know anything else before that.
> I'm sure it's the same everywhere; just that we don't always 'see' it.



I have nothing against Missouri - I'm sorry if it sounded that way. Magazines always have a target audience, and one of the more common ways they employ to hit that target is to figure out the average education levels of their readership. They often get that info from surveys or the subscription forms, and the editors will then use it to shape the articles for their "average" readers.

Besides - if anything, Pennsylvania would be MUCH lower than Missouri on the reading scale! layful:



Katybug said:


> _*It has to be very frustrating determining the exact level they're looking for, but the idea of having to resort to Dr. Seuss-style is hilarious.  Good luck!*_



That's just my typical hyperbole - I mean, my typical _exaggeration_. 

Any writer worth their salt should be able to substitute words to make them more or less challenging for their readers. As an example, when I read about politics (a VERY rare event, believe me!) I am usually lost because of all the words they use that I don't understand, so I would be considered perhaps a 3rd-grade reading level. But on a martial arts board I would be put into the 12th-grade level.

It isn't about intelligence _per se_; it's about getting your message across to your readers. I tend to use $5 words here just because it's what I do in my regular writing, but when the occasion calls for it I should be able to tone it down or kick it up.

Dr. Seuss is one of my writing muses, so I often channel him.


----------



## TICA (Oct 15, 2013)

Middle of the month already - I can't believe how quickly this month is moving along.  The trees seem to have turned color so quickly and now the lawn is covered in leaves.  I've had the fire going about 3 times and although the temp today is mid teens, it is crisp and chilly out there.  Yesterday was Thanksgiving and also my Mother's birthday.  She amazes me everyday.  Still lives on her own in spite of two knee replacements in the last 3 years and considerable discomfort when walking.  She never complains about the pain although we know she does have pain.   I hope I'm as brave when I reach her age.

I'm going to register for some on-line courses through Guelph University today.  They don't start until January, but want to make sure I get a spot so will give them a call this afternoon.    That was one item on my "bucket list" so time to get the lead out and get going.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 15, 2013)

What kind of courses are you doing TICA?  I'd thought of that but then discovered the joys of rambling on forums and that doesn't leave me the time.


----------



## TICA (Oct 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> What kind of courses are you doing TICA?  I'd thought of that but then discovered the joys of rambling on forums and that doesn't leave me the time.



Horse stuff.   One is "Management of the Equine Environment" and the next is "Equine Health and Disease"   

They have certificate, diploma and degree programs.  I don't care about having the paper to show I did it, I'm just interested in learning more so am taking the courses that interest me.  If nothing else, I want the books that go with the courses.  

Winter is coming so this should keep me busy and give me a good excuse for staying home in the house with the fire going!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been hibernating all week. My ribs are still sore but seen to be getting better. We're getting some welcome rain today.

There is so much info on the internet I never even thought of online courses. I don't usually spend that much time on the computer anyway.


----------



## TICA (Oct 15, 2013)

rkunsaw, maybe it's time to see the doctor?  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 15, 2013)

TICA said:


> rkunsaw, maybe it's time to see the doctor?  Hope you feel better soon.



I don't like going to doctors. I'm getting better. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I've been hibernating all week. My ribs are still sore but seen to be getting better. We're getting some welcome rain today.



Ribs take a LONG time to heal, bro - been there, done that. The "floaters" seem to be slower at healing than the attached ones - I'm wondering if those are the ones you injured. 

I'll write you a prescription - take two Thai masseuses and call me in the morning. :love_heart:



> There is so much info on the internet I never even thought of online courses. I don't usually spend that much time on the computer anyway.



It's a booming field right now. I have a high-school friend down in Miami who spent his life in the education field and is looking to start up an online learning program for medical marijuana dispensaries - he wants to offer everything from the history of marijuana to the marketing and legal considerations of opening a dispensary.

Guess who he tapped as an expert weed-curriculum writer?  layful:


----------



## TICA (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes TWHR - on-line through the University of Guelph in Ontario.  Canadian courses.  I will post in the horse group to let you know how it goes but they don't start until January.  I'm really looking forward to it - you know - keep the old brain working etc. etc.  


I put the links to the courses and newsletter in the horse group.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 15, 2013)

Woo Hoo!  Gots me new tires this morning.  Now, I'm ready for drivin' through them mountains this winter.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2013)

Back in Florida and lots to do. Got up early and trimmed my palm trees before it got to hot. Went to Aldis and Publix to get groceries. Went to my reliable barber and got a decent haircut for a change. Going to order a pizza from Papa Johns soon and then call it a day.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like everyone is getting ready for Winter ....  
I'm waiting for the next cool down to come through SE Texas.  I want to do some holiday decorating soon and can use some more rain and nice cold mornings to get in the mood for this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *Phil*, I don't know if this site is to be trusted but it looks to me like the good folks in Missouri aren't too stupid.  http://www.sq.4mg.com/IQ-States.htm
> 
> Might want to make use of this site, before submitting your articles ORRRRRR run them past your good friends on this forum.  We all seem to be a pretty savvy and intelligent Lot


 
According to the source for the SAT scores (which by the way are NOT designed to test IQ), the calculated IQ's for Missouri are "questionable" because less than 22% of the graduating seniors took the SAT. Also the last year of usable SAT scores according to that site was 1998 - 15 years ago. The substitute ACT scores they use are from 2004, a "mere" 9 years ago.

In any case, the listed IQs range from 100 to 109 - that's well within the range of "average".

And finally, you probably missed my disclaimer that I had posted after that original post - that in the publishing world targeting a specific group of people is not seen as prejudiced or politically incorrect; in fact it is just business.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^Give that a little more time.  Somebody will figure out a way to get that one into court:rain:



Yeah, you're probably right. It would be a shame too, because every successful business has "profiled" their customers to some extent. Ask the owner of a jewelry store who their target audience is - I'm sure they can tell you. A comic book store - totally different demographic, but they know what it is and how to find them. 

Even when I ran my martial arts schools I profiled potential students: in fact, I had different profiles for self-defense classes and T'ai-Chi classes, even though they contained many of the same movements. For the self-defense classes I targeted Yuppies that were fearful of commuting to work in the city; for the T'ai-Chi classes I looked for middle-income students aged 50+ that wanted to protect / regain their flexibility, posture and breathing. 

It's the same with magazines, whether real-world or virtual. Very few magazines have a "general" readership, and a start-up is not likely to crack that market - the big boys are just too well-established and powerful. But even those general-appeal mags do profiling - _Woman's Day_ might seem to be for _every_ woman, but it's actually targeted at a very select, very specific audience. _Popular Mechanics_ - same thing. _Playboy_ - even though _every_ man in the world is horny they're targeted toward a specific age, educational level and income.

So I think any potential lawsuit would need to attack the entire publishing world, and I haven't even mentioned how _books_ are targeted yet! Think _Twilight ... 50 Shades of Gray ... Dr. Seuss Eats A Moose_. Each has a very narrow readership profile.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 16, 2013)

Thursday 17th Oct. Going to be a hot day here in Sydney Australia 34deg C.once I have some time on the computer I'll be into the pool with my two young Grandchildren.:cool1::bounce:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Still have to get The Boys in for supper.  Even though Duke's bandage now only needs changed once a day (the ankle he tried to slice off last month) it will have to be changed tonight because it will be soaking wet.  I wrapped him in four layers, including the duct tape but things will still be wet and uncomfortable under all that.
> 
> Thursday the vet is coming to draw blood on my 27 + Arab.  I've doubled his feed and he's still losing weight.  I just learned about "Malabsorption Syndrome" today, from the Arab forum and discovered Streeter has five of the nine symptoms.
> 
> ...



I hope that Duke's ankle is healing nicely, that accident was quite awhile ago, but serious enough to take a good long time to heal...a job in itself tending to it daily, huh?  Just googled malabsorption syndrome in horses, and the supplement they were selling to treat it seemed to be very expensive.  Owning a horse can take on quite a financial toll, and owning several with health issues must really dig deep into the pockets. Keeping my fingers crossed that your Streeter doesn't have cancer.  How are those pretzel buns?  I always love those big soft pretzels with the big salt...they're hard to come by nowadays. 



GDAD said:


> Thursday 17th Oct. Going to be a hot day here in Sydney Australia 34deg C.once I have some time on the computer I'll be into the pool with my two young Grandchildren.:cool1::bounce:



GDAD, hope you had a great time with the grandkids! :love_heart:


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 17, 2013)

We are doing The Walter Huston Happy Dance at our house because we have my husband all signed up for his Medigap plan and his plan D and it just feels like a HUGE deal to have it all done and everything went so smoothly! :triumphant:

And even though it is tacky to talk about money, I will be able to get him off of my insurance plan at work, it cost more than everything else combined for him now.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful day here. Got to my medical center at 7 to get blood work for my Dr. App't next week. Now they changed their hours to 7:30 again. A little wait but it is done.
Went to Pottery Barn to get some things for the house. Will be doing some things around the house later as the temp will be in high 80s.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 17, 2013)

_We had some water falling from the sky last night, someone told me they think it was rain, been so long since we had rain it's hard to remember what it's like. 


Will be going into town to do a wee bit of shopping and try and find a shop that sells new bodies, they keep telling me they are out of stock_


----------



## Katybug (Oct 17, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> We are doing The Walter Huston Happy Dance at our house because we have my husband all signed up for his Medigap plan and his plan D and it just feels like a HUGE deal to have it all done and everything went so smoothly! :triumphant:
> 
> And even though it is tacky to talk about money, I will be able to get him off of my insurance plan at work, it cost more than everything else combined for him now.



That is wonderful news, and I can relate because dear friends just went through the same thing. It's a huge relief.  And  I don't think it's at all tacky talking about money when it's not done in a bragging way.  All of us seniors are looking for ways to save money and happy when it happens for anyone!  Good for you!


----------



## TICA (Oct 19, 2013)

I've had this damned cold for more than a week now but decided I was just going to ignore it completely.  Sun is shining today and it is reasonably warm so my daughter and I put some coffee in travel mugs and headed for the barn this morning.  Groomed the horses, tacked them up and had a lovely ride.  Warmed them up in the ring, then just walked through the pastures - a little trotting - a little grazing - lots of talking.  It was overdue.  After that we went for brunch and now am home again.   I'm looking out the window at the leave covered lawn that is screaming to be raked, but....... I'm not doing it today.   What this afternoon will bring, I have no idea but I'm sure it will be just as relaxing and might just be me and a book.   Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 19, 2013)

_Tica i am so jealous, that would have been so nice just riding around on your horse.
       I have had another bad dizzy time so it looks like WW3 in my place, little bit better today and we have such a lovely day hopefully i will be able to pot my Kangaroo paw plant and the Lily Pilly that i bought the other day_


----------



## TICA (Oct 20, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Tica i am so jealous, that would have been so nice just riding around on your horse.
> I have had another bad dizzy time so it looks like WW3 in my place, little bit better today and we have such a lovely day hopefully i will be able to pot my Kangaroo paw plant and the Lily Pilly that i bought the other day_



Heavens Jillaroo, have you been to the Doctor?  Dizzy is not fun.  A friend had issues and it turned out to be an inner ear infection.  Good luck with the plants and.... what in heavens is a Kangaroo paw plant?

TWH - didn't take any pictures yesterday - sorry!!

Farrier is coming this morning but my lovely daughter went to the barn to handle the horses so I'm snug at home with my ever present box of tissue.  Planning on taking the dogs for a run on the land this afternoon.  Calling for rain, but that will be OK as long as the temps stay moderate.  Think I'm going to read over the "what's for dinner" thread and get some new ideas for dinner tonight.   I'm getting bored with the same old, same old.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

Need to stretch the imagination a little Tica.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 20, 2013)

TICA said:


> I've had this damned cold *for more than a week now* but decided I was just going to ignore it completely.



*Sorry you're in sick bay.  It's a miserable feeling.  

My doctor says after 7 days with a viral infection/cold, it's gone into a bacterial infection.  Some folks reading this may not agree, but from one who has suffered with sinus infections since age 50, there is NOTHING that will cure them as quickly (or at all, IMO) as well as an antibiotic.  I know they may not be good for you it taking them too often, but when I know a Z-pack antibiotic (only 3 pills) can make me feel 100% better within a very short period of time, I will never understand an argument not to take advantage of them.  I go through this same condition every year and know what works so well for me.  If it continues on, I hope you'll call your dr.  Good luck!*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 20, 2013)

I am having a totally enjoyable R & R day, watching shows I've taped, and eating whatever I want. I'm trying to use up anything good that's white, mostly a baking potato and 2 pieces of my beloved sourdough bread.  I am starting a NO carb diet tomorrow, works better for me than anything else, but you can only take it for so long.  Guaranteed you can watch that belly start to disappear, but it "ain't" easy the first 2 wks, then I'll gradually add good carbs back in.  

Best news of all, I found a neighbor with my schedule who wants to walk with me.  I'm not one to enjoy walking alone, but love it with someone to chat with.  

Enjoy your day, friends.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2013)

Good luck with the no-carb diet, Katy - let us know how it went. I think I have to cut them way back as well - I've been existing on white toast, crackers and other "bad" carbs for quite a while now and it's beginning to take its toll.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

Only thing that ever worked for me Katy.  Except for sugar. I walk into walls without regular sugar hits. 

But steak 'n eggs, and  a pile of pumpkin chips (fries) instead of potato ones,  is not a harsh diet to handle. Lamb chops with lettuce buried in mayo was my fave, but you don't eat lamb so much over there.
 Two weeks sounds reasonable, I didn't eat 'real' bread for a year and survived.  It was more an experiment to see what impact different foods had on fibromyalgia than a weight thing, but I did drop some.  Controlled the 'fibro' too so it was worth the effort.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 21, 2013)

Today in South Carolina, it's CHILLY! It was 48* when I got up at 6 this morning. My bones are not liking this at all, lol.  My plans today are to make some stuffed banana peppers to freeze and vaccum seal for meals later.  I made them for the first time yesterday, after watching a video about them. I have a huge amount of banana peppers from the garden and had planned on pickling them, but got distracted by the stuffed banana pepper video so decided on some of those. Well, the hubs, who has always hated peppers of any kind, has started to like them now. So when they were done cooking yesterday, he decided, hey let's have those for supper tonight! So, i'm making some today that will go in the freezer..he can't eat these because he ain't home! HEHE.   I will probably pickle what's left, not sure if they will get done today or not.


----------



## TICA (Oct 21, 2013)

That sounds really good seabreezy!!   Doing the usual housework today - vacuuming the tumbleweeds made from dog hair, laundry etc etc.   Decided to start walking the dogs again.  Last time I had them out together they jumped down a hill and I looked like Superman flying out behind them.  Went down in the mud face first and cracked my knee on a rock.  That was last year and and I had to have physio on the knee for months so have been a little gun shy about taking them again.  Anyhooo.... they need exercise and frankly so do I so I took them around the block one at a time.  They weigh about 70 lbs each so I need to retrain them to walk on the leash politely before I can try it with the two of them together.   Digby was great after about 5 minutes of jumping up for the leash and walked pretty good without pulling me over.  Brought him home and in the crate and next came Leo.  He didn't pull as much to start, but then we encountered another dog and a cat at the next driveway.   I was holding my breathe but we managed to keep walking without any incidents so I'm happy!!!   The plan is to do that every morning, rain or shine so will keep ya posted on how that works out. 



Digby is the brown one on the left and Leo is on the right.

Grocery shopping for Mom today and then her Doctor's appt. tonight.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Good luck with the no-carb diet, Katy - let us know how it went. I think I have to cut them way back as well - I've been existing on white toast, crackers and other "bad" carbs for quite a while now and it's beginning to take its toll.



*Any particular reason for eating that way, Phil?  Reason I ask, toast and crackers make up my total menu for the day whenever I'm sick...no matter if it's a stomach bug or cold bug...that's all I can ever get down, along with some green tea. Thank goodness, I'm not sick, but have to admit my eating habits aren't nearly as healthy as they should be. 

Just wondering.. you aren't sick, are you?   
*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Only thing that ever worked for me Katy.  Except for sugar. I walk into walls without regular sugar hits.
> 
> But steak 'n eggs, and  a pile of pumpkin chips (fries) instead of potato ones,  is not a harsh diet to handle. Lamb chops with lettuce buried in mayo was my fave, but you don't eat lamb so much over there.
> Two weeks sounds reasonable, I didn't eat 'real' bread for a year and survived.  It was more an experiment to see what impact different foods had on fibromyalgia than a weight thing, but I did drop some.  Controlled the 'fibro' too so it was worth the effort.



*Di, I posted recently about a dear friend with 'fibro' and having taking Lyrica made a couple of her perfectly healthy teeth fall out.  This same friend dropped 30 lbs and couldn't stop talking about how much better she felt.  I'm sure all of us with overweight issues would feel better dropping some pounds, but particularly those of you dealing with painful medical issues.  Good for you!!!*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *Just wondering.. you aren't sick, are you?
> *



Only mentally. layful:

I eat that way because (A) I've been doing it for most of my life, (B) it's a diet that fits my minimalist lifestyle, (C) it's economical, and (D) I tend not to get sick, so I want to continue that by not ingesting too many bad foods.

It's not the only food I eat, of course - I'm the original pepperoni pizza king, and I have my times of fruits and veggies and white meat, but those are only a once-a-week kind of meal. 

It was a fine diet for all these years, but now that everyone is yelling about white flour I might have to either change the entire menu or substitute whole wheat bread for white and eat only whole-grain crackers. That means the price goes up.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally a huge northwest swell has arrived.  Guess it's a good thing I'm too old and beat-up to enjoy it as this morning is super foggy and being out in that is super scary.  Wheeeeee.....!


----------



## TICA (Oct 22, 2013)

TWH - Leo looks like he could be part wolf, but no he isn't (just thinks he is at times).   They are full brothers from the same litter.  Part Lab/Shepherd and their grandmother was pure chow.    Crazy little buggers but I love them.    

Did my Mom's banking for her this morning then lunch with my sister which was nice.   Now I need to fill up the wood box and I'm set for the evening..... after I check out Streeter's results!

That Guy - enjoy the swells from a distance.    Love looking at the waves, but agree they can also be super scary!

Phil - Get more veggies man - one can't live off crackers and pizza!!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Now begins the *Official SifuPhil Depression Season*, which lasts from October 1[SUP]st[/SUP] to January 1[SUP]st[/SUP].
> 
> Most of my now-deceased family was born in the fall, I recall with horror all the married-life family gatherings I had to attend, I despise holidays and the only one that I ever DID like - Halloween - has been pre-empted by a bunch of stupid adults who think it's clever to dress up as a condom or a pack of cigarettes.
> 
> ...



*I just have to ask, do you ever invite guy friends to join you in your debauchery or is it just you and the "ladies" during  Philstivus Season? 

And I totally get the reason for your season, but mine begins December 26th and lasts 'til the first sign of spring.

*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

I just joined my oldest and dearest friend for lunch.  She divorced early in life due to infidelity on his part and after decades of living alone, remarried last September.  We got all caught up with her telling me about their recent honeymoon to Ireland.  The pix were incredibly beautiful, what an absolutely beautiful country.  It was a 3 hr lunch and we discussed hanging around 'til dinner was served.  It was authentic Greek cuisine with only the owner's g'children who speak English as wait staff.  Loved the ambience and food to die for.  I brought enough home for 2 more meals....so much for the diet!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Only mentally. layful:
> 
> I eat that way because (A) I've been doing it for most of my life, (B) it's a diet that fits my minimalist lifestyle, (C) it's economical, and (D) I tend not to get sick, so I want to continue that by not ingesting too many bad foods.
> 
> ...



You're wise not to eat bad foods such as broccoli, asparagus, spinach & carrots.  LOL, that stuff will kill you for sure......and all the time I'm wondering...how are you still here w/your eating habits?  But we're very glad you are and it obviously works for you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I just have to ask, do you ever invite guy friends to join you in your debauchery or is it just you and the "ladies" during  Philstivus Season?



Philstivus is a wonderful holiday primarily because it's so formless. There are no restrictions or rules involved except to have a good time, so certainly if a Philstivan chooses they can have a large group celebration. I tend to stick to my monkish ways and celebrate on my own - never saw the need for a "wing-man". :love_heart:



> And I totally get the reason for your season, but mine begins December 26th and lasts 'til the first sign of spring.



Sounds wonderful! Do you have a name for your holiday season? Any "special" days? For example, Philstivans celebrate as High Holy Days the birthdays of both Dame Edith Sitwell and Sir Anthony Hopkins - 



... as well as a large variety of other single-day events such as "Touch Yourself Inappropriately in Public Day" and "Take A Stripper To Lunch Day". 




Katybug said:


> You're wise not to eat bad foods such as broccoli, asparagus, spinach & carrots.  LOL, that stuff will kill you for sure......and all the time I'm wondering...how are you still here w/your eating habits?  But we're very glad you are and it obviously works for you!



Don't know how I'm still here except as an act of the Tao - obviously I haven't yet fulfilled my Purpose in Life.


----------



## Anne (Oct 22, 2013)

Phil - a tip if you're not easily embarrassed....my brother used to go to the local market and  ask if they had produce they were throwing out, for our animals.  They would give him boxes of it; I would go through it and normally could get at least 1/3 of it that was perfectly good yet.   It would've gone to the dumpster anyway, so why not use it....

The rest did go to the chickens, ducks and pigs.   Waste not, want not.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

Anne said:


> Phil - a tip if you're not easily embarrassed....my brother used to go to the local market and  ask if they had produce they were throwing out, for our animals.  They would give him boxes of it; I would go through it and normally could get at least 1/3 of it that was perfectly good yet.   It would've gone to the dumpster anyway, so why not use it....
> 
> The rest did go to the chickens, ducks and pigs.   Waste not, want not.



Thanks for the tip, Anne, but one of the reasons it probably wouldn't work is that the "local market" is a bus-ride away, hence my very rarely ever going there. 

It isn't as if I'm starving, though I appreciate your concern. I just choose not to eat those foods very much, and end up spending my money on more important things like domain names, web hosting fees and sharp, pointy toys.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 25, 2013)

Phil, I spent a minute or two looking and can't find the thread on your prospective catalog Russian g/f, so luckily I can latch on to this thread with this very important info.  If the lovely lady in the aforementioned thread gives you goose bumps, and she is a pretty thing, imagine how much healthier you could be if you pursued the relationship & moved her here.  With her preparing your meals, we won't have to worry about your over the top carb intake.

I am only able to help out via a Russian friend here in my bldg who married an American 50+ yrs ago -- and what a delight she is.  I encourage you to read this carefully so we can improve the quality of your health and have you around forever.  

And these are the only ones I can remember....honestly, it took my breath away just hearing what they ate when she lived there....

* Liver tripe baked with some sort of cereal
* Meat jelly
* Pickled fish
* Goulash (her accent didn't allow me to understand the ingredients, but I think it may be a good thing I couldn't understand)
* Soup with pork kidneys, pickled cukes and barley

As for me, the only thing she mentioned that I think I could get down is their hot peppered Russian Vodka and after that, who cares what the hell you eat?


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 25, 2013)

_Oh Katy you missed out big time, Phils new woman is the ants pants, Miss Universe aint got nuttin on this gorgeous  ravishing siren, sooo jealous of her beauty she has a smile that would light up new York, very beautiful family too well worth a look Katy, but be warned you will be sooo depressed after seeing her, as someone said she is a keeper, wish i knew where she got that lovely scarf from._ 



https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/2631-I-Got-My-New-Elena-s-Models-List!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Phil, I spent a minute or two looking and can't find the thread on your prospective catalog Russian g/f, so luckily I can latch on to this thread with this very important info.  If the lovely lady in the aforementioned thread gives you goose bumps, and she is a pretty thing, imagine how much healthier you could be if you pursued the relationship & moved her here.  With her preparing your meals, we won't have to worry about your over the top carb intake.
> 
> I am only able to help out via a Russian friend here in my bldg who married an American 50+ yrs ago -- and what a delight she is.  I encourage you to read this carefully so we can improve the quality of your health and have you around forever.
> 
> ...



Alas, our relationship has ended. Already. 

But I DO like the menu you've presented. In our short time together, Olga had prepared similar fare:



Spleen tripe baked with Lucky Charms
Meat jam
The fish she prepared wasn't _quite_ pickled, but it WAS beyond the "falling-down-drunk" stage
Ah, goulash - nectar of the Gods! Olga's was made with, in her words (roughly translated):



> Fillet of a fenny snake
> In the cauldron boil and bake
> Eye of newt and toe of frog,
> Wool of bat and tongue of dog
> ...





Soup with "Pink eye" (best I could translate), tickled pukes- , er, sorry, pickled cukes and raw opium resin.

And yes, hot peppered vodka - ours was flavored with old paper, hence the name "paper vodka". It _does_ make _everything_ more edible - trust me on that!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 26, 2013)

A Russian friend of a friend told us what they ate in Russia when she was last there.  Boiled dandelions and something untranslatable that was some kind of fungus or mushrooms,  gathered by the small children they could push under the wire of the 'internment' camp to do forays in the surrounding forest.  They were the only 'green vegetables' they could get.  Made me a bit nervous of what we'd be served when we were invited to dinner. 



But she was the one who introduced me to the perfect Waldorf Salad and the delights of Salt and Pepper Potato Scallops browned in cream and served with grilled perch and caviar.  (I hated the caviar... yuk)  She had greater skills than with those Dandelions.  She made the best evva strudel too.  Not a pickled cuke in sight.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Alas, our relationship has ended. Already.
> 
> But I DO like the menu you've presented. In our short time together, Olga had prepared similar fare:
> 
> ...



*This is the exact lady I was referring to in my thread, Jillaroo, LOL   And I'm so sorry to hear it's over, Phil.  I should have known it was too good to be true.  Your problem is you didn't move fast enough...a woman like that is in hot demand.  In the meantime, I hope you are able to get over her quickly.  Heartbreak is so hard to deal with....you can vent your pain here anytime.  We're here for you, friend.*:distress:


----------



## Katybug (Oct 26, 2013)

Today is such a good day, sun shining brightly which always lifts my spirits.  I have a project or 2 around here that I'm going to get behind me, then spend the afternoon doing total R & R...watching a favorite show I taped and reading.  

A married couple here in the bldg are hosting a covered dish tonight at their home and that means I can have an extra glass of wine.  No driving under the influence tix to worry about being given out in the elevator getting home.  I'm looking forward to it, as this bldg has lots of great cooks.  They asked I bring fresh string beans....just finished cooking them & they turned out great.  I always take a bottle of wine for the hostess, so my only outing will be to make that purchase.  That's my Saturday and about as good as it ever gets these days.  

Doesn't happen often on wk-ends, but I'm keeping my lil guy tomorrow, Sunday, so this is my self day.

Hope all of you enjoy your weekend.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)

Another beautifully sunny day.  Carved pumpkin, fed birds, swore at gophers and will settle down to enjoy some good ol' college football.


----------



## TICA (Oct 26, 2013)

Went for a ride this morning.    Two rides in two weekends - starting to get back to normal.   Met an excavator fellow to get a quote on clearing some brush, now am home with the fire burning nicely.  Another open house tomorrow so mega cleaning tonight and in the morning.

Haven't carved the pumpkin yet, but I'll have to put that on the list.

Enjoy your evening Katybug, sounds like a great time!


----------



## nan (Oct 28, 2013)

It will be an indoor day today as its cold outside,so I will be  sewing a little apron and chefs cap for two year old granddaughter with a pooh bear motif on it,for her for christmas I already made her little 5 year old brother one last year with a Thomas tank motif on,her mum said she would like one too for our gdaughter.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 28, 2013)

......today I finished cleaning off my patio for the winter.  Tried to install some bamboo roman shades, but couldn't quite handle it.....it just so happened that my daughter called and wanted me to tend their dogs while they go on a weekend trip so I made a deal...her bf will hang my new shades...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

> Looked on the Net for bathing tips. the winning-made-the-most-sense-recipe that I had everything was Dawn Dish soap mixed with peroxide followed by a rinse in white vinegar and water. Seemed to do the trick pretty good.



O good grief, not the dreaded skunk spray...what a way to start the morning.  You chose wisely on your potion.  That's what I used if I got the occasional skunk dog in the shop.  The only difference is we used baking soda mixed with the peroxide and Dawn.  Of course, the key is bathing them in it within a short period of getting sprayed.  Otherwise, the oil in the skunk juice soaks into the skin and then it's a matter of wearing it off.  Nothing will completely neutralize the odor, but your potion helps.

My first schnauzer Fritz woke me up at 2:00 am one morning wanting to go out.  This was highly unusual for him.  At the time we lived in a neighborhood with a 6 foot stockade fence around the back yard, but somehow a skunk must have slipped in, and Fritz the ever vigilant schnauzer knew about it.  He was out there for quite a while, until I finally got impatient and called him in.  As soon as his cute schnauzer butt hit the threshold I knew what had happened.  The house immediately filled with the aroma, and there I am at 2:00 running crazily around throwing windows open and trying to figure out what to put on him.  This was before my grooming days or the internet, so I grabbed a can of tomato sauce, (I had heard tomato juice would work, but didn't have any).  I herded Fritz into the bathtub and doused him with the sauce, rubbed it in vigorously and waited a few minutes for it to work it's magic and trying to keep Fritz from shaking it all over hell's half acre.  By that time the bathroom looked like a massacre had just happened, and the smell was still there, only now it smelled like tomato flavored skunk juice.    

The skunk just happened to hit him square between the eyes, and if you ever know anything about a schnauzer, just know it will have it's nose firmly planted in the rear of anything it comes in contact with.

Jackie,it sounds like you made a very good bargain.

Nan...hard to believe the Christmas season is closing in on us so soon again..bahhhumbug!!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 29, 2013)

My better half and I had SERIOUS doctors' appointments today - following on from various blood tests - and both of us passed with flying colours, skin checks included.  Nobody wants to cut anything off either of us for a while !!! 
artytime:

So, we're thinking of going on a short break:  Can't do long breaks any more because the tablets might run out.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 29, 2013)

Good news, dbeyat!  It's always a good feeling to have dodged the bullet for a while longer on those checkups.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it's the beginning of the end for me.

I was talking with my student yesterday and I mentioned I had watched a martial arts movie Sunday night with my favorite martial arts actor, ...

... I went blank. 

I saw his image in front of me, I've followed him for years, watched all his movies, even met him once at a tournament. I've done long articles on him. 

Totally blank. Zip. Zilch. Nada. 

I stared at my student with my tongue hanging out and a little river of drool pouring out of my mouth. My eyes no doubt had that glazed expression so common among encephalographic idiots and electro-therapy patients. 

It was only 10 minutes later, in the middle of our sparring match, that I stopped dead and almost shouted "STEVEN SEAGAL!!!"



... I now fear my future. :cower:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

_Well done Deviate i mean Dbeyat, that's so good to hear must be a relief for you._


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I think it's the beginning of the end for me.
> 
> I was talking with my student yesterday and I mentioned I had watched a martial arts movie Sunday night with my favorite martial arts actor, ...
> 
> ...




We all have those days Phil.  Excuse is that the memory bank is so full, it sometimes takes a few minutes  for the answer to surface. 
That's my reasoning for blank-outs ..


----------



## TICA (Oct 29, 2013)

Now Phil, I'm sure you've heard that those of us who smoked pot in our earlier years, tend to have lapses in memory....   Just the fun times catching up with you pal.

I had x-rays yesterday and a Dr. appt this morning.  I have a teeny tiny kidney stone and the appts were just to check that it isn't doing any damage and it isn',t so all is well.   It just happens that the hospital where the appts were is about a 5 minute drive from a wonderful horse equipment store so of course I had to go there too.   I'm quite proud of myself though as I only bought a few things and didn't go crazy buying saddles or anything.    Came home with back boots for my daughter's horse, a license plate holder that says "I'd rather be riding" that I'll hang on to until Christmas and of course.......horse treats.

Picked up groceries on the way home and nothing going on this afternoon but puttering around the house and watching the boob tube.   Our Senate is in real trouble right now with spending scandals so I'm keeping on top of that.

Weather is cool but sunny and fresh so will sit on the patio for a while too!

TWH, so sorry about the skunk.  Skunks and porcupines are my biggest fear about moving to the 20 acres.   Then again, I'm told coyotes and bears also make an appearance too.  I was always told that tomato juice would get rid of the smell, but I'm going to write down what you and Ozarkgal used and pray I never have to use it.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 29, 2013)

Nothing much to share as I wrote my older sister, yesterday.   Uhm . . . I get to go to work, again, today.  Yea?


----------



## TICA (Oct 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Nothing much to share as I wrote my older sister, yesterday.   Uhm . . . I get to go to work, again, today.  Yea?



You keep going but we all know you don`t want to!!!!    Figure out how much it actually costs you to go to work - work clothes; dry cleaning; lunches; gas; increased car insurance; maintenance on the car;  parking costs; etc etc, and your peace of mind!!!     I`ll bet that once you add it all up, you`ll figure that your pension without the work expenses will be pretty close to what you make now.  Even if its a lot less, if you can survive on that, then get the h`*ll out of there and be a happy pensioner!  You`ll have your health and be happier and get a hobby that perhaps you can make some money at for the extras!:2cents:  Just my 2Cents worth.

I just hate to see people in spots that they don`t want to be in.    I`m a firm believer that we all have the power to change our lives if we are not happy.   I`ve done it more than once.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 29, 2013)

*Phil* says:  





> I think it's the beginning of the end for me.



 Yeah, sounds like it, but you still have a loooonnng way to the end. Forgetting Segal's name is not the worst of it. 

 Wait until you start putting the ice cream in the cabinet... turning on the shower to warm it up and forgetting the water is running for 20 minutes until you suddenly wonder why you hear water running.... uhhh, is this Monday or Friday?...did I feed the cats today..where did I hide that jewelry...I thought I paid that bill....get to Home Depot and shop for an hour only to find you forgot your wallet ....have your 10 year younger brother say, "I can't believe you don't remember _insert an apparently important life event here,_ spend a good portion of your day looking for misplaced items, that you thought for sure were where you usually put them.

Get the idea?  Ahh, yes my friend,  you have a long way to go, but you're in good company!

*TICA*: Glad your check up was positive.  I hear passing a kidney stone is very painful, and not much to do about it until it passes.  I envy your tack shopping excursion today.  I used to drive for hours to get to a new tack shop or sale I would hear about.  If I had 10 cents on the dollar for all the tack I've bought I could have retired a year earlier.  I drool like a fat lady in a chocolate factory over the touch and smell of good leather, cushy saddle blankets, warm winter horse blankets, reins that fit my hands just so, training equipment..I'm almost having a ****** experience just thinking about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have the first bridle I ever bought hanging in my living room as a decorator piece, and just recently bought a very old leather western type belt and holster from a pawn shop that is awaiting a good work over with Leather New and polish.  


*That Guy*...I'm on TICA's cheerleader squad for you to enter the land of happy retirees!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today my brother wanted to go out for breakfast, so we went to the local cafe. Their portions are definitely designed to keep a big strapping Arkie farm boy fueled for the day. I'm talking omeletts that cover a huge platter plate, thick sliced ham that does the same, thick sliced bacon that looks like it was just taken out of the smoke house, biscuits that are the diameter of a coffee mug. You don't find restaurants that serve country meals like that very often anymore. Good thing I guess.

After breakfast we decided to browse two of the three thrift stores in town...pretty pathetic.  Most of the stuff looked like left over garage sale rejects.  The second one we went to smelled like cigarette smoke so bad I had to get out of there, and couldn't get the smell out of my nose all the way home.

Tomorrow I am taking my brother to Blanchard Springs Caverns.  I will post more about this place later.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for your support, TICA and Boo's Mom and Ozarkgal and ... um ... whoever else ... 

I forgot to mention that it happened on Sunday, the same day I checked for mail. In the mailbox. From the USPS. On Sunday. Admittedly it was after a vigorous sparring session, so maybe my mental milk and cookies were all mushed together, but still ... 

I'm going to go with TICA's pot-smoking theory - seems to make the most sense in my case - and OG I love those stories about running water and feeding cats! Luckily my life is vanilla enough now that there isn't much of any importance to misplace or forget. 

TG - get out, man! No one ever regretted not working enough when they were on their death bed.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2013)

Mother was out playing Mah Jonng and I watched Netflix and read my book. And Phil, don't be too concerned about going blank because several times I have started a sentence and ..........


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

_Hey Phil i quite often have blank moments and i don't smoke pot, i believe it is just another reminder of our maturity_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Hey Phil i quite often have blank moments and i don't smoke pot, i believe it is just another reminder of our maturity_



Darn! I was _hoping_ it was the pot ... 

I don't want to grow up
I just want to stay in school
I don't want to be an aging fart
Who sits amidst his drool

I don't want to grow up
I just want to stay real hyper
I don't want to spend my last few years
In some adult-sized diaper

I don't want want to grow up
I just want to live on candy
If I never grow up
Then I think that would be dandy!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well done Deviate i mean Dbeyat, that's so good to hear must be a relief for you._



Yep.  Good to know that there is _*nothing new*_ to worry about.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 29, 2013)

Well done D and R, great news, so how long is this 'short trip' you're planning?  I have a pantry to eat through before I move, drop in to help with  the 'clearance' if you're passing.



Phil, worry not!   I have been like that my entire life.  'Absent minded' was writ large on a school report when I was about 8 !  No one will notice when I get demented.  I was born the Queen of Chaos. My C drive badly needs defragging or something.  I can remember the name of a murder victim I read about 30 years ago but have to be reminded 3 times that the local shop keeper is 'Jimbo' not 'Jonno'.  And I am one of the few of my era who has never smoked pot.  No accounting for it is there?


----------



## basefare (Oct 29, 2013)

My October is going well. I got a good report from my lung doctor yesterday. I haven't had an infection or an exacerbation in a whole year. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Phil, worry not!   I have been like that my entire life.  'Absent minded' was writ large on a school report when I was about 8 !  No one will notice when I get demented.  I was born the Queen of Chaos. My C drive badly needs defragging or something.  I can remember the name of a murder victim I read about 30 years ago but have to be reminded 3 times that the local shop keeper is 'Jimbo' not 'Jonno'.  And I am one of the few of my era who has never smoked pot.  No accounting for it is there?



Ah, but I can remember - at least, I _think_ I can - my younger days when my mind was a steel trap. 

Now it's a rubber dingus.

ding·us
ˈdiNGgəs

_noun__informal_

noun: *dingus*; plural noun: *dinguses*; noun: *dinges*; plural noun: *dingeses*


*1*. 
used to refer to something whose name the speaker cannot remember, is unsure of, or is humorously or euphemistically omitting.
"here's a doohickey—and there's the *dingus*"









See, this is a measure of how much I trust you folks - I've never told _anyone_ that I have a rubber dingus! :nonchalance:

It's like there's this younger version of myself standing next to me and sadly shaking his head every time I lose it. I want to smack him, but with his youth he's just too darned fast.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Darn! I was _hoping_ it was the pot ...
> 
> I don't want to grow up
> I just want to stay in school
> ...



_Sorry Phil you are already an old fart, but you can still have just as much fun & mischief , just don't get caught._


----------



## Katybug (Oct 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well done D and R, great news, so how long is this 'short trip' you're planning?  I have a pantry to eat through before I move, drop in to help with  the 'clearance' if you're passing.
> 
> 
> 
> Phil, worry not!   I have been like that my entire life.  'Absent minded' was writ large on a school report when I was about 8 !  No one will notice when I get demented.  I was born the Queen of Chaos. My C drive badly needs defragging or something.  I can remember the name of a murder victim I read about 30 years ago but have to be reminded 3 times that the local shop keeper is 'Jimbo' not 'Jonno'.  And I am one of the few of my era who has never smoked pot.  No accounting for it is there?



*I'm right in there with you all the way, Di, always have been on the ditzy side...and I only have "blonde" highlights added....nor is it pot, nor at this age do I have the slightest hope for improvement....sigh!
*


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well done D and R, great news, so how long is this 'short trip' you're planning?  I have a pantry to eat through before I move, drop in to help with  the 'clearance' if you're passing. [ Snip ]


Toowoomba, Stanthorpe and maybe a few other places before it gets too hot ...... 

You can pack up the spare food and post it up.  I'll send you the address.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

Today I took my brother to Blanchard Springs Cavern, then he treated me to lunch at a nice little restaurant on the river on the way back that has awesome food.  We had a great day. It was just the two of us as Mr. O wanted to stay home and relax.  

The drive was awesome, as the leaves are now in their glorious fall colors of bright red, orange and yellow.  Dummy me, I forgot the camera, but am going to try to get out a bit tomorrow and take some pictures.

I have included a picture of the cavern, but in no way does it do it any justice.  It is a breathtaking natural wonder phenomena.  This is the second time I've been on the tour and have learned something different about the fascinating history each time.  Below is a link, if you are ever up this way, it's a must see.  It's located in the Ozark National Forest, and they have camping, fishing and wonderful hiking and biking trails around it.

http://www.blanchardsprings.org/


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 30, 2013)

_Today i finished what i started yesterday, these days everything is done in instalments, i have had some seeds propagating and they were large enough to transplant, then i planted some purple majesty seeds i hope they do ok as it is a very pretty plant_

_then i had to move some pots around and water them, yesterday i potted a Lily Pilly in a a large pot and put it out the front of my decking. Now i am resting my back and wrecked body. Grrr_


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

I reckon my days are good. I did have to go into the Walmart store this morning and pickup a jug of antifreeze and I expect I will need to change out the battery before winter arrives. Other than that I'm good to go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2013)

*Ozarkgal*, sounds like a wonderful time with your brother! :love_heart:  *Jill*, that is a very pretty plant, isn't it nice to work in the garden...good for the mind and spirit, even if it wrecks the body, lol.  *Drifter*, whereabouts are you living now, it's nearing winter by us in Colorado, and hubby will be switching out the battery in my Jeep also, to prepare for winter.

I spent the morning bagging up some fall leaves that were thick on the sidewalk and walkway, so the little trick-or-treaters tomorrow will have a safe path for travel.  Then hubby brought home 4 nice size Rainbow Trout that he caught at the park, he initially just went for a nature walk and came back home for his fishing pole when he spotted numerous trout in the river stream.  So, then I was cleaning fish by surprise, lol...but we had a fresh fish dinner, and they were so big, we have two left for tomorrow.  Just did a bit of shopping after that, and called it a day.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> I reckon my days are good. I did have to go into the Walmart store this morning and pickup a jug of antifreeze and I expect I will need to change out the battery before winter arrives. Other than that I'm good to go.



That your battery Drifter .... or the car's?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yesterday, the wife and I got up early, went for a walk and got ready for her Drs. Appointment at 9:15. Got there by 9 and come to find out her appt. is for next month. Geez. So, did a little shopping and spent the rest of the day home.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

SeaBreeze...how lucky that you have a trout hole so close by, I'd be there every day!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 31, 2013)

.....been baking cookies for the little 'trick or treaters' tonight.

lol, Pappy, I can relate....once my friend and I arrive at the airport 2 hours early for our 10 oclock flight...got to the counter and the flight was 10 pm, not am.....:redface-new:


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

TWHRider - batton down the hatches and stay safe!!!   

Jackie22 - I doubt the Mom's around here would let their kids eat any cookies they got for trick or treating.   Too many allergies and bad stories about sickos putting stuff in them.

My son and his girlfriend arrive tonight for 6 days - YAY!!!!!   He hasn't been home since August so I'm looking forward to catching up.   Washing bedding is on my agenda today and some grocery shopping, then off to the airport to pick him up around 3 pm.   He has put "dibs" on carving the pumpkin this afternoon.    My world is always good when my children are close at hand.

Weather is nippy but sun is shining today.  Rain in the forecast for the next few days, but I'm hoping it will clear enough for everyone to get in a ride while they are here.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 31, 2013)

_TWH i hope the storm isn't as bad as they predicted, stay safe_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rain, rain today. Using it as an excuse to be lazy, although there is plenty to do inside.  I am going to a livestock auction this evening....I have been practicing saying, _"I will not buy an animal...I will not buy an animal"....I sure hope there are no Arabian or Appaloosa horses there!

*TWH.*.I hope the coming storm does not cause you or your boys any problems this evening.

*TICA*..Have a nice time with your son and girlfriend.


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

YES!!!  Get a mule!!!    OMG, I can't wait to see what you bought.  Don't forget to let us know and post pictures too!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

You two are a couple of instigators and enablers...my kind of people.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

As the sun sets will be creeping and crawling at the zombie jamboree  . . .


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 31, 2013)

Today I cut down,cut up and hauled to the burn pile a large pine tree that died some time ago. The borers are killing quite a lot of trees in this area. My ribs are still sore but I had to get out and do something.

Wind is blowing pretty hard this afternoon.

Trick or treat!:woohoo1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ... Don't take any vehicle to the auction with handles that someone can loop the rope of a horse (or mule) to.  You may not see any Arabs or Apps but I know you wouldn't refuse a mule if it was tied to your SUV



My wife always knew when I was serious about going to the auction - I'd be checking the oil in the Chevy G20 van and coiling up the ropes and tarps. 

That's why I just HAD to buy that pinball machine!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> :lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:
> 
> Ahhh yeah!  The old "I'm absolutely NOT buying anything at the auction" comment.:rofl:
> 
> ...



Horse people are just a special group, I've found, and the person who took your horse home proves the point...nice is an understatement.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Trick or Treat is getting postponed in a lot of areas tonight.  We are on alert for the storms rolling in --- that are supposed to hit us right at Trick or Treat time.  They say we could possibly see wind gusts up to 70 MPH and the air is right for a possible tornado.  Oh happy happy day:dejection:



Keep us updated and stay safe.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

TICA said:


> TWHRider - batton down the hatches and stay safe!!!
> 
> Jackie22 - I doubt the Mom's around here would let their kids eat any cookies they got for trick or treating.   Too many allergies and bad stories about sickos putting stuff in them.
> 
> ...



Nothing quite like the excitement of seeing our babes, as they will always be to us.  Wishing you a wonderful time with  your family.


----------



## TICA (Nov 1, 2013)

Thread closed.  See "Share your day November"


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Today I took my brother to Blanchard Springs Cavern, then he treated me to lunch at a nice little restaurant on the river on the way back that has awesome food.  We had a great day. It was just the two of us as Mr. O wanted to stay home and relax.
> 
> The drive was awesome, as the leaves are now in their glorious fall colors of bright red, orange and yellow.  Dummy me, I forgot the camera, but am going to try to get out a bit tomorrow and take some pictures.
> 
> ...




What a great post and a place that I would love to see.  Thx for the incredible link pix, I've never seen anything like it before. It's almost too much to take in.....and from another post re over using the word awesome, this place definitely qualifies as awesome!  I would say you did have a great day!!!  Can't believe hubby chose to stay home, but he's probably been there many times.


----------

